
Walkers and cyclists are using the Covid-19 crisis to swipe road space - edward
https://www.economist.com/britain/2020/05/23/walkers-and-cyclists-are-using-the-covid-19-crisis-to-swipe-road-space
======
danielfoster
I don’t understand why more people aren’t demanding walkable cities. Deaths
from cars (pollution and accidents) easily exceed that of Covid.

